# Breaking in a holster



## oldman82 (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a Remington 1911R1 and bought a new reproduction 1916 GI holster for it. When I got the holster in and put my pistol in it, it is real tight and hard to pull back out. I didn't take into account the front sight. On the old GI 1911's, they had that small front sight. I've been inserting and removing my pistol and have been trying to stretch it out some. Is there something I can do to loosen up the leather so my pistol will go in and pull out a lot easier? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just making practice draws from the holster will do the job, but sooner or later that high, sharp front sight will wear a groove or a hole in the leather.

Stretching the leather is easy, but stretching it in exactly the right place will be extremely difficult.
You will have to make a "half-pipe" form to place over the sights, from muzzle to the rear sight, and tape it in place on the gun. I guess that cutting a piece of rigid, thin-wall plastic tubing, about 3/8" or 1/2" inside diameter, to the length of the slide, and then cutting that tube in half lengthwise, would do the job.
Attach it to the gun by wrapping it on with thin electrician's tape, so it doesn't make a bulge.

Make a solution of 1/2 cold tap water, 1/2 rubbing alcohol, and a drop or two of dish detergent.
With this solution, thoroughly wet _only_ the thin, lengthwise area of the holster where the sights rub on the leather.
If you like, put the pistol into a thin plastic sandwich bag, to protect it from moisture.
Now, shove the pistol into the holster, as deeply as you can.

Leave the holster, pistol still in it, in a cool, dry place until the leather has dried out.
_Do not use any heat_, as it will ruin the leather.

Now, remove the gun from the holster, and the "half-pipe" channel and the tape from the gun.
Your problem should now be solved. But it is possible that the holster will have become too loose.
Such is life. Take the bad with the good.


----------



## oldman82 (Sep 26, 2014)

That's a good idea. I'll give that a try.
Thanks Steve


----------

